# True taktet seinen Prozzi bezw läßt takten



## True Monkey (4. Juli 2020)

Hi Jungs 

Für alle die mich nicht kennen ........Mein Name ist True und ich übertakte alles was geht seit knapp 20 Jahre

Undnu........lass ich zum erstenmal einen Prozzi von jemanden andern takten.
Nicht das er mir nicht schnell genug wäre

Nur ist er leider kaputt
Zu lange ...zu schnell mit zuviel Spannung
Und an der kühlung hat es nicht gelegen 
Vllt war er hin und wieder mal ein wenig hitzig
Aber daran hat es wohl nicht gelegen das er im Arsch ist .....die Rückschlagklappe wars die ausgestiegen ist
Für mehr als 50 Jahre war sie wohl nicht ausgelegt

Nun habe ich eine neue ...hoffen wir mal das die noch ein wenig hält 

Hab schon noch bock ein wenig länger zu leben 


Gruß True


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Juli 2020)

Ähm...danke fürs Update?!?

Mal ehrlich: was soll man mit den Infos anfangen? Du nennst ja nicht mal Hardware


----------



## True Monkey (4. Juli 2020)

Hardware ...Mario ...Alter53 Jahre ....Prozzi meine Pumpe 


Hee es gibt Witze die kann man nur einmal im Leben reißen....auch wenn mir gar nicht zu lachen zumute is

Obwohl ich finde das hat was .....ich halte 686 Weltrekorde und mein eigener Prozzi ist im Arsch .....und wer es immer noch nicht gespannt hat ich rede hier von meinen Herz


----------



## chill_eule (4. Juli 2020)

Hoffe du wirst/bist wieder gesund 







Aber irgendwie ist das hier trotzdem Spam im falschen Unterforum


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juli 2020)

Bei solchen Gesundheitlichen Situationen weiß man gar nicht was man sagen soll,  wünsche dir aber alles gute und gute Besserung.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2020)

Danke

tja ...manchmal kommt man schneller im Leben in Situationen von denen man nie dachte sie zu erleben..


Aber hat ja auch was gutes ....hab mir mal geschwind 100 Prozzis bestellt um mich zu beschäftigen.
Sofern ich mal wieder nach hause darf

Nicht falsch verstehen keine neuen ....benchen funzt auch mit alten


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juli 2020)

True Monkey schrieb:


> tja ...manchmal kommt man schneller im Leben in Situationen von denen man nie dachte sie zu erleben..


Kenne ich von mir selbst her, nach einem Unfall im Jahr 2010.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2020)

True Monkey schrieb:


> und wer es immer noch nicht gespannt hat ich rede hier von meinen Herz



Herzinfarkt? 
Ich werde nächstes Jahr fünfzig. Muss ich auf Trockeneis pennen?


----------



## kero81 (5. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Herzinfarkt?
> Ich werde nächstes Jahr fünfzig. Muss ich auf Trockeneis pennen?



Nee, das gibt nur Rücken!
@Monkey
Wow, man Schei*e! Alles gute!


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2020)

Das wird aber nicht einfach mit einem neuen Herzen, wenn ich True da richtig verstanden habe.
Du wirst immer Medikamente nehmen müssen, damit das Organ nicht abgestoßen wird.
Jedenfalls alles Gute.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2020)

^^Nööp Ich habe den Mercedes unter den Klappen bekommen 

Die ist biologisch und braucht keinerlei Blutverdünner oder sonstige Medikamente wenn sie mal funzt.
Ist dadurch aber an eine Studie gebunden und wird regelmässig untersucht.

Der unterschied zu einer mechanischen ist zum einen die einfache handhabung aber auch eine nicht solange Lebensdauer.
Und sie ist lautlos ...eine mechanische klickt
Von daher nimmt man bei einen jüngeren Patienten ( Zu denen ich zähle...Herzklappe meistens erst ab 60) eher die mechanische da die länger hält.

Ich habe aber ein ganz neues Modell (beta tester) und die soll länger halten und man kann in dieser nachträglich nochmal ein Update einbauen so das sie weitere 10 Jahre hält ...ergo ca 30 Jahre haltbarkeit .
und ob ich mit 80 noch benche ?

Woher wußten die eigentlich wie ich antworte wenn man mich fragt ob ich was neues testen will ? 


Und damit in diesen Thread wenigsten ein wenig OC mit reinkommt ..........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noel1987 (5. Juli 2020)

Gute Besserung und auf mindestens 20 weitere Jahre um oc zu betreiben
Oder halt mit Update 30 weitere Jahre


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2020)

Na dann viel Erfolg beim Beta Test.
Ich hab mir trotzdem mal erlaubt das Thema in die Rumpelkammer zu schieben .


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2020)

Schade ...
denn ich glaube fürdie kommeden Bilder ist die Rumpelkammer nicht gedacht 

Hätte ja jetzt eine menge zeit aber kann ja vllt noch einen Thread machen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonidas_I (5. Juli 2020)

Welche der 4 Klappen im Herz ist es, die Probleme macht?
Mitral-, Trikuspidal-, Aorten- oder Pulmonalklappe?

Wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung. Mein Opa hatte Schweineklappen bekommen und diese haben lange ihre Arbeit verrichtet.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juli 2020)

Gute Frage ...die ich leider nicht beantworten kann ...nehme aber an es war die Aorta denn da hat man auch ein Stück der Ader ersetzen müssen


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juli 2020)

Alles Gute und immer schön aufpassen wenn du mal ein beta Update flashst. 

btw 
Hat die neue Klappe eigentlich auch nen Pott für Flüssigstickstoff bekommen?


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juli 2020)

Das nicht ...aber dafür habe ich zur Zeit Anschlüße für einen externen Radiator am Hals


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2020)

Hahaha! Die Antwort ist jawohl super cool.


----------



## taks (8. Juli 2020)

Die mechanischen Klappen haben aber auch was. 
Zum einen ist man so halbe Cyborg, zum anderen kann man sich göttlich aufregen wenn das Klicken der Klappe nicht synchron mit dem Sekunden-Klicken des Uhrwerks ist ^^

Wünsche Gute Besserung


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juli 2020)

Halb Cyborg........hmmmm

Hätte auch was gehabt aber der Gedanke teilsweise synthetisch zu sein gefällt mir auch ganz gut 
vllt steh ich ab jetzt ja mehr auf Synthiepop statt Punkrock 
Obwohl .....Punks never Die


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2021)

1Jahr

Pumpe funzt ........

Und ich bleib dann doch lieber beim Punk Rock alleine der Optic wegen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NYX7RQvXbTs:2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noel1987 (2. Juni 2021)

Das ist schön zu hören


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2021)

Jo ....wie schnell doch ein Jahr vergeht obwohl das gleichzeitig beängstigend ist da es mir zeigt wie wenig Zeit ich wirklich noch habe


----------



## chill_eule (2. Juni 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und ich bleib dann doch lieber beim Punk Rock alleine der Optic wegen


Die Optik ist ohne Zweifel top, aber die Musik ist doch kein "Punk" 
Das ist Punk!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UKDDu_0NsEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




(unter anderem, hab noch viel mehr und _schlimmeres_ auf Lager )


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2021)

Da ging es mir ja auch um die Optic...

Aber the offspring ....naja
Nehmen wir doch was gescheites





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_L04mMfr_g:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsleoUr7eAo:2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





einen noch ...hab ja burzeltag 

Hoch aus dem Norden





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MEatDZF248Q:177

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und dann wäre da noch das .......





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKRrD7xz_t4:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Juni 2021)

Geht doch!
Möglichst laut und möglichst schrammelig und im Idealfall sogar nur 3 Instrumente + "Gesang", das ist Punk 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WdzGOwerI9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn der Beat schneller ist, als dass man vernünftig headbangen kann 

PS: Glückwunsch zu deinem stabilen OC seit nem Jahr 


True Monkey schrieb:


> einen noch ...hab ja burzeltag


Ähm, und *Happy Birthday*?!


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ähm, und *Happy Birthday*?!



Jooo mein zweiter .....heute vor einem Jahr bin ich nach der OP  aufgewacht von der ich nicht wußte ob ich sie überlebe


----------



## chill_eule (2. Juni 2021)

Ach, *so* meinst du das.

Also: Alle Daumen hoch


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2021)

Punk? Kann man mit Schlager mischen  





						Dein Browser wird nicht mehr unterstützt. Bitte führe ein Upgrade durch.
					






					music.youtube.com
				




Und alles Gute zum 1. 2. Geburtstag.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Juni 2021)

Man *kann* erstmal alles @Olstyle, aber ob man es auch *sollte,* ist die Frage


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Möglichst laut und möglichst schrammelig und im Idealfall sogar nur 3 Instrumente + "Gesang", das ist Punk



Hmm ....da komm ich nochmal auf Taylor Momsen zurück 

Wenn auch gecovert aber perfekt umgesetzt 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBcUXLTLMjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und .....sie ist das Bindeglied zwischen mir und meiner Tochter dank Gossip Girl


----------



## chill_eule (2. Juni 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Gossip Girl


What the?
Da bin ich raus, kenn ich nicht 

Aber die Braut ist auf jeden Fall heiß!
(Die aus dem Video! Deine Tochter kenne ich ja nicht )
Die Musik muss ich mir nochmal zu Gemüte führen, wenn Frau und Kind grad nicht "nerven" mit Abendessen und _ins Bett gehen_


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Man *kann* erstmal alles @Olstyle, aber ob man es auch *sollte,* ist die Frage


Also in dem Fall finde ich: Absolut Ja das sollte man. Wenn Künstlernamen wie "Lulu Fuckface" von "The tote Crackhuren im Kofferraum" vorkommen kann das doch gar nicht schief gehen


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Da bin ich raus, kenn ich nicht



Meine Tochter ist 20 und Seriensüchtig ......
Gossip Girl

Taylor Momsen ...Schauspielerin mit begnadeter Stimme
unplugged offenbart es sich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jyG2VMcCcG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9Fz3E8kERw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






> Die Optik ist ohne Zweifel top, aber die Musik ist doch kein "Punk"



Tja ....und genau da irrst du dich

niemand ist näher am Punk dran wie Taylor denn ihr Vater hat einen ganz besonderen Bezug zu *CBGB* 
Der der das Licht ausmacht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Punk? Kann man mit Schlager mischen


Das original kommt von den Prinzen und ist aber eher dem Pop zu zu ordnen


True Monkey schrieb:


> 1Jahr
> 
> Pumpe funzt ........


Glückwunsch!

Aber nun die wichtigen fragen:
1 Wieviel Mega-Herz schafft die unter luft?
2 Schon gedanken wegen einer wakü gemacht?
3 Wie schnell wird die eigentlich mit einem ordentlichen netzteil und stickstoff-kühlung?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2021)

Ist doch bereits Wakü. Alles andere wäre in so einem Wassersack verbaut jedenfalls komisch.


Spoiler



Das oben verlinkte ist übrigens ein ganzes Album, da ist nicht nur das Ding von den Prinzen drin


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2021)

Happy Birthday und alles Gute!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist doch bereits Wakü. Alles andere wäre in so einem Wassersack verbaut jedenfalls komisch.


Ich dachte ja mehr an einen ordentlichen kreislauf mit nem 360er radiator und einer auf leistung getrimmten D5, nicht nur ein wasserbad. Soll ja kühl werden...
Naja, hoffen wir mal das seine pumpe noch möglichst lange hält. Ohne gehts ja nicht...


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja, hoffen wir mal das seine pumpe noch möglichst lange hält. Ohne gehts ja nicht...


Da ist was wahres dran .

Bei ihm funzt sie mit Implantat schon seit 25 Jahren 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9eJgTUUw4Pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juni 2021)

Bevor ich heute glücklich ,betrunken vllt sogar ein wenig rührselig einschlafe das was mich mein Leben lang schon begleitet ............der beste jemals geschriebene Popsong ever 

Ian Curtis (1956-1980) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMJvj5cJYHg:6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

